
Florida's Potentially Deadly Autonomous Car Experiment Is Just Beginning - tim333
https://jalopnik.com/floridas-potentially-deadly-autonomous-car-experiment-i-1835732108
======
gshdg
Get ready for a wave of pedestrian deaths in Florida, then.

